# Televisores mono a stereo



## mcbillypson (Jun 13, 2005)

Buenas tardes amigos:

Quisiera saber si es posible pasar un televisor de Mono a Stereo.???
vino de fabrica Mono, pero necesito que sea Stereo.
de ser posible esto, es seguro hacerlo, funciona igual.??

saludos,


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 13, 2005)

La obtención de señales estereo amerita un circuito de decodificación que se encarga de demultiplexar la  señal original multiplex stereo, en las componentes fundamentales de los canales izquierdo (L) y derecho (R). 

En conclusión: Para obtener una señal stereo se necesitan dos condiciones básicas:

1.	Que la señal de entrada este codificada en stereo, y
2.	Un circuito decodificador multiplex stereo.

La primera depende del operador de televisión (el que transmite la señal), y la segunda del televisor.


----------



## mcbillypson (Jun 14, 2005)

O.k ya entiendo mas o menos lo que me explicas. 

Pero en caso tal de que el televisor no haya sido diseñado para entrada Stereo, se puede modificar y luego instalar el codificador.? o eso es imposible de hacer.???

Es factible hacerlo o mejor tengo que comprame un televisor Stereo..??

Saludos,


----------

